# Stockage films sur icloud



## Jihef (4 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai réalisé depuis plusieurs années des films vidéo avec imovie pour un total d'environ 500 Go. Ces films sont sauvegardés sur un DD externe. Je viens par ailleurs d'accroitre mon stockage icloud à 2To. Afin de pouvoir bénéficier de mes films sur ipad et apple TV et d'une sauvegarde supplémentaire, j'ai placé ces films dans icloud drive. Or je viens de m'apercevoir qu'ils occupent également 500 Go sur mon mac , saturant ainsi mon disque dur. Bien sûr je n'ai aucune envie de les avoir sur le mac puisque c'est par souci de stockage que je les avais sauvegardé sur un disque dur externe !! Ma question est donc simple:est il possible de sauvegarder un fichier sur icloud sans qu'il se retrouve sur le mac !! (Je considérais jusque là i cloud comme un disue de sauvegarde utilisable partout pour récupérer les fichiers que l'on y met pour peu que l'on dispose d'une connexion suffisante pour les rapatrier quand nécessaire). Je remercie par avance ceux qui pourront me dire ce qu'il en est et comment faire.


----------



## ericse (4 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
iCloud c'est plus un outil de synchronisation entre appareils Apple qu'un stockage externe, il nécessite donc de la place sur les appareils. Tu peux activer le mode "Optimiser le stockage" pour ne pas tout copier sur un appareil, mais si il y a trop d'écart entre la place disponible sur iCloud et celle disponible sur ton appareil, ça va mal fonctionner. 
Ton besoin serait mieux rempli par Dropbox.


----------



## Jihef (6 Octobre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> iCloud c'est plus un outil de synchronisation entre appareils Apple qu'un stockage externe, il nécessite donc de la place sur les appareils. Tu peux activer le mode "Optimiser le stockage" pour ne pas tout copier sur un appareil, mais si il y a trop d'écart entre la place disponible sur iCloud et celle disponible sur ton appareil, ça va mal fonctionner.
> Ton besoin serait mieux rempli par Dropbox.


Effectivement, c'est bien ce que je craignais ,j'ai eu la confirmation en appelant apple: tout ce qui est mis dans icloud drive est sauvegardé sur le mac donc prend de la place. Ceci dit j'ai constaté un souci inattendu. J'ai supprimé les fichiers du drive mais je me suis retrouvé avec un disque pratiquement saturé: j'avais plus d'un To d'espace purgeable (??) et des messages comme quoi mon disque était prêt d'être saturé et qu'il me fallait faire de la place !! En fait pour être tout à fait clair dans les infos sur mon disque il était dit espace purgeable alors que dans les infos stockage (menu pomme) c'était marqué "autre" ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose. Finalement j'ai libéré l'espace en utilisant l'appli clean my mac mais je n'ai pas eu d'explication sur la raison de ce surplus d'utilisation du stockage de la part d'apple or supprimer sans trop connaître le contenu est un peu hasardeux.
En attendant merci pour ta réponse. Cordialement.


----------

